# Review Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series



## old4570 (Jul 1, 2011)

﻿The Solarforce L2T , the latest version in the L2 series offered by Solarforce . The L2 series has gained a following among-st flashaholics seeking value for money hosts , either for custom , self built or 3rd party P60 drop ins , allowing for semi custom lights to be assembled that better meet user requirements . 

And the latest is the L2T , it is fully compatible with the other hosts in the L2 series and swapping parts should not be a problem , I was able to replace the bezel , tailcap , and head with those from a stock L2 , making the L2T fully LEGO compatible [ LEGO = Parts interchange allowing for customizing the host ] 





﻿Pictured L2T body with stock L2 head and tailcap .





L2T with stainless steel L2 bezel .

﻿One of the greatest selling points of the L2 series has to be the LEGO-ability of the lights , allowing people to customize there lights to make them more personal , one should never under estimate the need of people to customize . 





﻿L2T as it arrived .. Perhaps a little lightly packaged , but came relatively quickly - not waiting to long is nice . 













Very well machined threads .




































Left to Right = Stock L2 with SS bezel , L2P and then the L2T 

﻿The finish on the L2T is very mat , and it feels almost dry to the touch , and that seems to offer just a little bit more of a secure feel , as the stock L2 and even the L2P are more slick [ slippery feeling - if I can say that ] , this mat finish just feels warm and secure . The knurling and surface finish are just great , and the anodizing is just so well done , and the internal machining is really good as are the threads . The O rings are nice and tight giving one confidence to get this light wet , and thanks to the O rings , the tailcap and head screw on ever so smoothly and the light locks up drum tight .

The L2T tailcap continues to impress , the clicky is very mechanical and firm [ I like it ] and is of the forward clicky configuration , which should help to endear the L2T with all those who demand tactical features in there lights . I did put in a older XR-E single mode drop in to just test the clicky , and it worked really well , there are no glitches of any kind as the switch is clicked on [ some forward clickies have a small glitch that cause mode changes as you go from momentary on to being clicked on ] . 

﻿Overall I was very impressed with the L2T , and I'm very much looking forward to building a U2 XM-L drop in for it , should make for a very nice flashlight . Bottom line , for the money paid , this is an excellent P60 host , offering serious value for your money , I can find nothing to fault with this one , and if anything , it has simply impressed me all to heck ! 
﻿If your looking for a P60 host , I can highly recommend the L2T from Solarforce .


----------



## DCP117 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I just saw this light this morning on solarforce-sales.com. I'm liking the non-crenelated bezel and the forward clicky. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Tempting.....

Does the cigar ring come like that? Seems to be installed wrongly in the marketing pictures.


----------



## old4570 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I think it just depends on who put it on ? 
But this one is the same way as on the Solarforce web site [ not sales ] 

I dare say it comes of easy enough if you want it the other way around .


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

How's the look without the rubber grip ring?

I'm waiting for their US distributors to have them in stock.


----------



## old4570 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*






Less rubber grip rings , there are two , the cigar ring and a spacer . But here is the naked body .


----------



## houtex (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

What about the anodizing? It was never clear to me if it was HA or not.


----------



## jake25 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Type II. Not HA


----------



## AaronG (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

The matte finish looks good. Too bad it's not HA. I'd love to see that head design on the L2P 

Another job well done by Solarforce :thumbsup:


----------



## shipwreck (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Great post and pics!


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



old4570 said:


> Left to Right = Stock L2 with SS bezel , L2P and then the L2T .


Thanks for the naked L2T pic.

The L2T would be even shorter with the B6 SS bezel and S7 tailcap installed. .


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Hmmm. I'm liking that. Had an L2P, but just couldn't warm up to that reverse clicky. And I'm a C2 fan, but have a SolarForce budget, at the moment. I think I see one of these in my future. 

Thanks for the thread...I had no idea about this model coming out!


----------



## carl (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



Zeruel said:


> Tempting.....
> 
> Does the cigar ring come like that? Seems to be installed wrongly in the marketing pictures.



It looks correct to me.

This looks like a very nice Surefire C2 clone but maybe a bit shorter. Since Surefire is eventually stopping production of their incandescent lights like their C2, this L2T seems to be a good candidate for a P60 host.


----------



## odd (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



kj2 said:


> Does my "Solarforce XM-L T6 Cree 820 Lumens 3-6V Replacement bulb for Surefire 6P G2 & L2 series" fit this body?


Yes it does.


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I want one of these and some spare cigar-grip rings. Soon...


----------



## TMedina (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

It was only a matter of time - very nice. 

-Trevor

ETA: Now, I'm just waiting for an E-series clone and maybe a host with a striking Z2 similarity. :huh:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



odd said:


> Yes it does.


 Thanks for answer


----------



## old4570 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

solarforce-sales.com


----------



## nerrad (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

Great looking host.
Really want to see this in person before buying.

I have a L2p that is great!


----------



## Rod911 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Thanks for the review. Love the new host as well. 

I managed to get both the L2T and a high CRI Linger Special delivered on the same day. The drop-in fits perfectly and I have no issues using it on this host.

I like the matte finish. It gives it a utilitarian look and despite the lack of knurling on the body, the type II anodizing is certainly grippy. I do like the fact that the lens sits on a piece of rubber to help reduce the chances of breaking from impact.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

Well I don't know how it's anodized, but it's tough. Mine took a hard drop onto the tile floor and came out of it unscathed. The matte finish is nice... Honestly, I think the anodization is better than the L2P... A very nice host for the money. I like the black Al smooth bezel ring as well... too bad it's not Surefire compatible...


----------



## doctor ladd (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*



shao.fu.tzer said:


> Well I don't know how it's anodized, but it's tough. Mine took a hard drop onto the tile floor and came out of it unscathed. The matte finish is nice... Honestly, I think the anodization is better than the L2P... A very nice host for the money. I like the black Al smooth bezel ring as well... too bad it's not Surefire compatible...



Wow you got your's already? That was fast!

-A little bit jealous, mine should be here any day I guess


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*



doctor ladd said:


> Wow you got your's already? That was fast!
> 
> -A little bit jealous, mine should be here any day I guess



Yep.. and it's nice too! It's really growing on me. I just wish they had left some lettering off. They are serial numbered though. The forward click is the best feeling of any Solarforce switch yet. I could be mistaken but the anodize looks exactly the same as on the L2P...


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I did have to dig fairly deep to find your review...great job BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago X (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

Thanks for the review, old4570 !!!

#548 landed here yesterday...I'm placing an order for 3 more. :thumbsup:


----------



## orbital (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Does a light need to be a certain dollar amount to be in the *Flashlight Reviews* Section??

You see, there has never been a clear definition on what defines a Budget Light in this _Sub Section_,
the overall partisan view of CPF is troubling.

What if a Manufacture you call a _Budget Light_ did a did a multi-year advertising deal in CPF,
would you still push them off to a Sub Section?


----------



## old4570 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*







Got one of those belt clips [ took me a while ] ....

Must order another L2T , I think my new fav L2 , feels even nicer than the L2P


----------



## raynstacy (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



old4570 said:


> Got one of those belt clips [ took me a while ] ....
> 
> Must order another L2T , I think my new fav L2 , feels even nicer than the L2P



was thinking of getting the PC25 but for the price of the L2T and a Manafont UF 3mode dropin, it can't be beat.


----------



## spexmaniac (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

The R5 was my favourite drop in until I borrowed a Thrunite catapult V3 XM-L that blew me away, when I saw DX and SF were doing cheapish XM-L drop ins I bought a couple, now slowly I'm being converted. The R5 does have more throw due to a more intense hotspot, but the amout of light coming out of an XM-L just won me over. There was a good thread about XM-L vs R5 here the vids in post #9 sums it up pretty well. I wouldn't be dissapointed with either drop in, and it depends on your usage -long range spotting or medium range light up everything. 
thanks for the lead on the pocket clip, I feel more spending coming on


----------



## old4570 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Hmm Throw ? 

By best R5 is the Tustfire T2 , some 9500+ Lux at 1meter 

But a few of my XM-L 's go over that , and give 10,000+Lux at 1meter ..

Now the hotspot vanishes at range with the XM-L much faster than the XP-G , but I still find the throw to be quite good with the XM-L 
Its just harder to notice since the XM-L lights up so much in front of you ...


----------



## palimpsest (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*





The Drop-in module recesses "a lot" in every L2 models and the bezel on the L2T cuts even more spill. Stupid bezel = less light.


----------



## spexmaniac (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



old4570 said:


> Hmm Throw ?
> 
> By best R5 is the Tustfire T2 , some 9500+ Lux at 1meter
> 
> ...


 
That's probably a much better way of saying what I meant


----------



## old4570 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Yes , I ordered another L2T + flat SS bezel for more light output ...

The extended bezels can easily block 100 Lumen or more because the spill is brighter with the XM-L , Using a different host with a XM-L drop in that offers next to no bezel block , I get over 900L output without having to push the emitter hard . I would really like to see a trend towards less bezel block in P60 hosts , Im so over the so called defensive bezel . Ive started grinding them down flat .


----------



## recDNA (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



old4570 said:


> Yes , I ordered another L2T + flat SS bezel for more light output ...
> 
> The extended bezels can easily block 100 Lumen or more because the spill is brighter with the XM-L , Using a different host with a XM-L drop in that offers next to no bezel block , I get over 900L output without having to push the emitter hard . I would really like to see a trend towards less bezel block in P60 hosts , Im so over the so called defensive bezel . Ive started grinding them down flat .



Is there a picture of it with the flat bezel?


----------



## Dsoto87 (Jul 18, 2011)

You mean this bezel?

http://img853.imageshack.us/i/imag0074x.jpg/


----------



## CM2010 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Got mine earlier with a new bezel and tailstand,loving it:


----------



## old4570 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Oh dear ! - I just ordered my 3rd L2T the other day ...

My 2nd one has the flat SS bezel , + I built a low current XM-L 3 mode pill , which is just wonderful . 

1.41A measured at the tail and 470L out the front on high , Medium is 0.44A and 147L , while low is 24L and 0.07A ... Just right for me ... 

Oooh Dear , the A001 head ! - Does look good on the L2T does it not - Tempting but just a little pricey , Im going to ask if they can sell the head less the junk bezels . 

I really am taking to the XM-L , and the L2T is a great host .


----------



## old4570 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***






Only have 3 L2T's ........ 
The midle one is a empty host , will build another low current drop in for it [ so far the low voltage drop in I built is fantastic - its just so well regulated - the battery is down to 3.9?v and the light is maintaining 470L+ ] 
The new drop in to be built , will use a XP-E OP - pill from KD , the hole for the LED will be inlarged for the XM-L , I will use the KD driver and mod it to 3 mode , and this time I will use a U2 emitter [ T6 before ] . 
With the U2 I may see 500+ , but so far Im seriously pleased with the way things went , the L2T + low current XM-L has quickly become my favourite combination and my No1 reach for light .


----------



## naked2 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

I'm almost positive I'm ordering one of these, with the XM-L 3~6V single mode drop-in. What happened to post #41?


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



palimpsest said:


> The Drop-in module recesses "a lot" in every L2 models and the bezel on the L2T cuts even more spill. Stupid bezel = less light.



I think this is the photo with the cigar ring installed backwards. Is it not? The L2T is definitely a great host. The finish almost looks and feels like a phosphorus type finish. I don't think it is HAIII. The shorter SS bezel is definitely the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## naked2 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

There is no "forward" or "backward"; the direction of the grip ring is a matter of personal preference. I prefer it just like the picture.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

OK Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## naked2 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

No problem!


----------



## chiphead (Oct 2, 2011)

old4570 said:


> ﻿The Solarforce L2T , the latest version in the L2 series offered by Solarforce . The L2 series has gained a following among-st flashaholics seeking value for money hosts , either for custom , self built or 3rd party P60 drop ins , allowing for semi custom lights to be assembled that better meet user requirements .
> 
> And the latest is the L2T , it is fully compatible with the other hosts in the L2 series and swapping parts should not be a problem , I was able to replace the bezel , tailcap , and head with those from a stock L2 , making the L2T fully LEGO compatible [ LEGO = Parts interchange allowing for customizing the host ]
> 
> ...


 
Stunning!


----------



## naked2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Curious, chiphead; why did you have to copy and paste the *entire* OP to make a one word reply? Wouldn't it have been more appropriate to reply something like "Stunning review old4570!"?


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 3, 2011)

Loving the look of the L2T... So much that I've got one coming now  i was going to get 'host' only but ended up getting it with 5 mode memory xm-l fitted, $33.99! Bargain.

I think I'll get another body soon and then it's time to start DIY'ing cerakote!


----------



## old4570 (Oct 3, 2011)

My 3 ATM ... I hope to see a L2T in HA-3 before I buy more , I think the L2T in HA-3 would be killer ...
Send solarforce.hk a Email saying you want HA-3 ...


----------



## naked2 (Oct 3, 2011)

They're selling the tailcap switch in HA III for $7.50.


----------



## Ways (Oct 4, 2011)

Great review old4570, they look very nice and at that price point they represent amazing value for money.


----------



## bee-man (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Where did you purchase this stainless steel bezel? 



CM2010 said:


> Got mine earlier with a new bezel and tailstand,loving it:


----------



## Erzengel (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

It is the B6 flat stainless steel bezel ring from Solarforce. It is available at solarforce-sales and Lighthound, just to name a few. Don't mistake it with the flat stainless bezel ring, which disappears completely inside the bezel.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Today I received a Solarforce L2T with a 1 Mode LC-XPG R5, 3V-18V dropin. I choosed a flat bezel ring to it.
I really like the design of L2T. The knurled head and tailcap, mat surface and rubber ring make it feeling secure in the hand. The rubber ring works a bit antirolling function. The CR123 batteries rattle a bit in the tube.

The dropin is pretty bright, but very cool tint. _Then I changed to a Malkoff M61W drop-in and it actually works, which it doesn't with the L2m host._ :thumbsup:
M61W is slightly less bright than the Solarforce dropin, but with so much more nice beam. 
I think I will keep the M61W in the L2T and use the XPG R5 dropin in the L2m host with the extention tube.

I find Solarforce hosts to be good for the price and in my opinion especially L2T host gives the impression of beeing much more expensive than it is.

*Edited:* I have to explain I was a bit wrong here. I used the fitting ring for Malkoffs used in MD2 and thought it fitted perfect. But then I discovered it doesn't. The fitting ring actually isn't really perfect in the L2T head, and without it the Malkoff dropin it's loose.
I am sure the problem will be solved with some other ring in the right dimension, however.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

I agree about the L2T being way nicer than it's price would suggest...in fact, it's one of my favorite lights, and I have a LOT of lights. One thing you may want to consider is wrapping the M61W with some copper tape so it will fit more snugly in the L2T for better thermal transfer. My M61W was way sloppy in the head of my L2T, and I had to put many wraps of tape on the drop-in before it was a better fit. Once I did, I could immediately feel the difference in heat transfer...I'm sure doing that will extend the life of the drop-in greatly. Well worth the price of the tape.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

The quality and function of the L2T are very good. Great knurling, matte finish and rubber grip ring provide a good grip. I've read that some members don't like the stock bezel because it blocks some spill, but I find that a lens that is too far forward tends to get scratched or broken too easily. The only thing that would make this a true tactical light is if the tailcap switch was a momentary instead of a clickie. To prevent my cr123's from rattling, I rolled them w/ construction paper and stuck it in the battery tube. The paper stays in the tube when replacing your batteries.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*



Toohotruk said:


> I agree about the L2T being way nicer than it's price would suggest...in fact, it's one of my favorite lights, and I have a LOT of lights. _One thing you may want to consider is wrapping the M61W with some copper tape so it will fit more snugly in the L2T for better thermal transfer. My M61W was way sloppy in the head of my L2T, and I had to put many wraps of tape on the drop-in before it was a better fit._ Once I did, I could immediately feel the difference in heat transfer...I'm sure doing that will extend the life of the drop-in greatly. Well worth the price of the tape.





flashlight chronic said:


> The quality and function of the L2T are very good. Great knurling, matte finish and rubber grip ring provide a good grip. I've read that some members don't like the stock bezel because it blocks some spill, but I find that a lens that is too far forward tends to get scratched or broken too easily. _The only thing that would make this a true tactical light is if the tailcap switch was a momentary instead of a clickie._ _To prevent my cr123's from rattling, I rolled them w/ construction paper and stuck it in the battery tube. The paper stays in the tube when replacing your batteries_.



*Thanks for your comments and proposals!*

*Toohotruk: *what do you think; aluminum foil should work good also? I have that already in my kitchen but not copper tape.
Also I think about to get an O-ring in a suitable size, slightly narrower than the fitting ring for MD2 but it will be thicker and will well hold the M61W dropin.


*flashlight chronic*: For the moment I have no dropin placed in the L2T, but what I noticed the tailcap switch of L2T has momentary function. Or maybe I misunderstand you here?
About preventing battery rattling I actually thought about something like that. I will seek for some kind of paper or plastic tube.

Regards, Patric


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

Hey, Swedpat! You got lucky brother. My L2T (S/N: A001067) came w/ a forward clickie. I did'nt know they came out w/ momentary switches too. I"m still searching the hardware stores for a plastic sleeve of some sort to replace the paper in the battery tube. Maybe I need to check the office supply stores as well. Aluminum tape works well for heatsinking and good ground connection ( a problem w/ trying to fit an M61 into a solarforce host). Electrical supply stores carry them.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

I used the aluminum soda/beer can strips to better heat sink the P-60 type bulb in my Solarforce hosts. They really tighten the drop ins up and dissipate the heat well.


----------



## PhillyRube (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I'd like to pickup a couple of the cigar rings.....


----------



## blackron (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought 2 of the rings from solarforce ala carte. Just email them and tell them you want to buy the rings, they'll send you a paypal invoice.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*



Swedpat said:


> *Thanks for your comments and proposals!*
> 
> *Toohotruk: *what do you think; aluminum foil should work good also? I have that already in my kitchen but not copper tape.
> Also I think about to get an O-ring in a suitable size, slightly narrower than the fitting ring for MD2 but it will be thicker and will well hold the M61W dropin....
> ...



Aluminum foil will work, but in my experience it doesn't transfer heat as well as the copper tape, and I've had connection issues using foil.


----------



## naked2 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T*

Strips cut from an aluminum can also work excellent!


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I've never tried that, but I would think it would work much better than foil, as long as you can get a good snug fit.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

There is a nice thread here, where I saw it. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Improving-heat-sinking-on-P60-style-drop-ins.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



old4570 said:


> Got one of those belt clips [ took me a while ] ....
> 
> Must order another L2T , I think my new fav L2 , feels even nicer than the L2P


That's the picture I needed to see. Thanks for reading my mind 7 months in advance. :devil:


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

A while ago I got a Surefire C2 Centurion, obviously the inspiration to Solarforce L2T. Then I moved Malkoff M61W in C2 instead and it fits perfect. While the Surefire definitely is at least one quality step above the Solarforce, the Solarforce is very nice and actually provides a bit more comfortable hold.

Therefore I want another LED-dropin to L2T. Unfortunately the most dropins I got from Solarforce have a nasty bluish tint.
Any proposals of dropins to L2T, in neutral or warm tint and 500lumen or more?


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Check Nailbenders sales thread in the Homebuilt & Modified BST forum. He can provide you w/ exactly what you want.


----------



## AlphaZen (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Just wanted to chime in on this bumped thread, that I have had an L2T since the fall and it is an incredible value. The fit and finish are superb, and for the price it is unbelievably well made. What a great way to get into the world of P60 drop-ins.


----------



## odd (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



Swedpat said:


> Therefore I want another LED-dropin to L2T. Unfortunately the most dropins I got from Solarforce have a nasty bluish tint. Any proposals of dropins to L2T, in neutral or warm tint and 500lumen or more?


 KD offers a 5-mode and a 1-mode warm tint xm-l dropin.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Anyone got the SS L2T SE?


----------



## jorn (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I got no ss, but a super grippy rubber one  You need more than 10 tumbs to drop this one  Also got a mc-clicky installed. It's a really nice light, well worth the upgrade.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Just got my L2T. Took about 3 weeks to arrive in the US from HK. Great value. Solid construction. My only gripes are regarding the head and the clicky---the former having too tall a bezel ring which blocks a considerable amount of spill; the latter having too much travel before the light is momentarily activated or the switch engaged, making the Surefire method of activating the light very very very very difficult.

No rattle with 18650.

Got 2 Solarforce XML dropins as well--- 3.7V 3 mode (H-M-L) and 3-6V 3 mode (H-M-S). No detectable cool tint. MED of 3.7V module appears equally as bright as my NB 2.8-5.5V XPG R5 on high. Low modes are via PWM, which is not noticeable to me, except when dust particles cross the beam in a dark room. The high on the 3.7V module is noticeably brighter than that on the 3-6V module. Smooth reflectors produce beautiful beams, no artifacts. Tried using OP reflectors to see if a more diffused beam could be obtained --- no, in fact a lot of light is lost. And no, the SMO reflectors do not work with XRE R2s.


----------



## 8ball29 (Apr 27, 2012)

I see Surefire being used as a comparison several times, can anyone tell me if this host would be suitable for a weapon mounted light? It would be for a AR-15 which has relatively light recoil. The plan would be to run a single mode p60 (somewhere between throw and flood) @ 200 lumens or less in conjunction with a 18650. I'd also like to have a 3 or 5 mode on standby.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it would be good to go. Springs on both ends of the battery means the driver board would be safe from battery impact, and in my experience this light has been reliable so far (I have owned mine for approximately 3 months).


----------

